# EMAIL i got from a friend...Enter Mexico ILLEGALLY



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> TRY THIS:
> Enter MEXICO illegally. Never mind immigration quotas, visas,
> international law, or any of that nonsense&#8230;.Once there, demand that
> the local government provide free medical care for you and your
> ...


Thoughts? Flames?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what bullshit... That's it from me....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

most peeps here arent that way....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

<--Look at him go!

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I was wondering how long before you made another thread that completely sucked, seeing as how you missed yesterday and all...


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

actually, i agree with the post whore on this one. f*cking illegal immigrant mexicans are costing us much $ in taxes that they never pay. its bullshit.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DominatorRhom said:


> actually, i agree with the post whore on this one. f*cking illegal immigrant mexicans are costing us much $ in taxes that they never pay. its bullshit.
> [snapback]1009883[/snapback]​


Yeah and getting back at the mexicans who live in their own country is totally logical then. And generalizing mexicans to the point it borders on racism through an email you pass around is also another totally useful and intelligent solution to the problem. Come on guys, think a little bit first...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

that email was obviously meant as sarcasm. It shows how obviously insane those illegals are demanding those rights in a country they shouldn't even be a part of. Anybody care to take a guess on what percentage in californias jails are illegals? How about how many murderers(illegals) left and escaped to mexico w/ thier gov't knowing and wont let the US prosecute them? Guess how much the minuteman project slowed the flow of illegals? Guess whos gov't is encouraging the illegals to cross at more "safer" zones?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

btw, those of you who say they pay taxes...guess how they pay? They can go to a fed building and apply to pay taxes. Honestly, how many of them do you think would WILLINGLY to apply to pay taxes to a country they aren't a part of.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is true man... but I think there are many Mexicans that are here legally that CONTRIBUTE to our country...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the man has a piont. America is the only country that accepts immigrants that are illegal. If a person is caught crossing over the border, they are fed shelter, offered a shower, and then sent back to mexico or whatever country they are from.

if you sneak into mexico, you rot in jail until you are ransomed by your family. if they allow that.

if you sneak in to Russia illegal. you better say good bye to your family before you left

america is the number one in immigration and refugees. yet, everyone says it is a bad country. people that bitch about america sit fat on their couch collecting welfare.

an immigrant is not a bad person, an illegal immigrant is a bad person. they are a thief


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

A little FYI for many of you who bitch about providing bilingual services to people who do not speak english. The United States does not have an official language!!! NOTHING! So dont bitch about why some companys provided bilingual serivces, when the US has never admited to having any type of official language. English is the DOMINANT language but the offical language in the US.

FYI

Done with this thread because it is a troll bait.


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry buddy, but nobody said anything about offering bilingual services specifically. the original post was sarcastic meant to poke at mexicans taking advantage of american's lenient policies. bilingual services are good and all, just shouldnt be offered as an extra to people who come here illegally then demand to use taxpayer money that they dont even contribute to.

you should have thought a little bit before you posted your replies ElTwitcho. nothing to do with racism. everything to do with taking advantage of america's generousity towards lazy people(again, not being racist).


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

rigor, I never said mexicans were all illegals...i specifically am referring to illegals which this thread is about. I dont care if they're mexican, chinese, irish, canadian etc. If they're not supposed to be here, they aren't supposed to be here. As far as an offical language. WTF does that have to do w/ anything. Does the president have to put into law that english is the official languge? Does that mean that on all our books, ballots, magazines, etc have to have all 336 languages printed everywhere? Its universally accepted that english is the language of americans. Hell, over half the world now speaks english especially if you want to succeed in this competitive world. Ever go to asia? They teach english as a mandatory language. Being an english teacher is a pretty respected and sought after occupation outside of the US. I watched a program on CNN last week regarding the ill effects of illegals. They gave an example where a small town (i believe in arizona) where they only taught english. B/c the the catastrophic rise in illegals, they had to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to hire new teachers and open crowded classes to teach english to students just so they could learn history, science etc.

To answer my first post, about 1/3 of cali's inmates are illegal mexicans. Over 300 known murderers escaped to mexico to avoid jail. The minuteman project slowed crossings i believe up to 75% w/ people in binoculars. The mexican gov't encourages crossers to go to less monitored areas of the border and there are reports they even provide them rides to those areas.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DominatorRhom said:


> you should have thought a little bit before you posted your replies ElTwitcho. nothing to do with racism. everything to do with taking advantage of america's generousity towards lazy people(again, not being racist).
> [snapback]1010155[/snapback]​


I did put a little thought into my post, the fact that you can't grasp that little bit is a reflection on yourself, not me bro.

Generalizing the problem of illegal mexican immigrants to be the problem of all mexicans, specifically those living in their own country who cannot be illegal immigrants because they aren't even in your country, is a straightforward case of racism.

It's not "cleverly illustrating" a thing, it's "wouldn't it be nice to treat those mexicans living in mexico like sh*t the way we perceive the mexicans who come into our country treat us?". It's not even the same group of people, it is racism, and it's stupid.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> the man has a piont. America is the only country that accepts immigrants that are illegal. If a person is caught crossing over the border, they are fed shelter, offered a shower, and then sent back to mexico or whatever country they are from.
> 
> if you sneak into mexico, you rot in jail until you are ransomed by your family. if they allow that.
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about!?

First of all, the thing about Russia and Mexico isnt true.

Secondly, America is far from the nicest country when it comes to illegal immigrants. Canada, Japan, Austrailia....these countries open there are to a far higher percent of immigrants, and refugees.

Do you honestly think America would be what it is today if it wasn't for immigrants?

--Dan


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you honestly think America would be what it is today if it wasn't for immigrants?
> --Dan
> [snapback]1010460[/snapback]​


Of course but that was back in the day. My mom is from Mexico but she obtained her citizenship legally and then moved to the US and she was dirt poor from the Barrio Bravo in Guadalupe Bravos, Chihuahua.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you honestly think America would be what it is today if it wasn't for immigrants?
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the man has a piont. America is the only country that accepts immigrants that are illegal. If a person is caught crossing over the border, they are fed shelter, offered a shower, and then sent back to mexico or whatever country they are from.
> ...


I dont know if i fully understand your last couple paragraphs. For one thing, although canada, japan, and australia have illegal immigrants, they dont even come close to the numbers of america. For one, japan and australia are islands. If you want to go there, ya either gotta swim or be smuggled on a boat, or stay w/ a visa. In america, you can walk across or even float(ask that little boy during clintons tenure). As for canada, I dont think mexicans walk all the way from mexico, across california, oregon, and washington to get to ontario. Nor do alaskans emigrate to canada. Nor do people from greenland come across. As for "do you honestly think america would be what it is today if it wasn't for immigration"-of course not. Our country was built on immigration, but theres one BIG difference. It was that way to populate our country. We needed people here and it was legal, even encouraged. Early pioneers were given free land to settle here out of europe. we had chinese in the gold rush etc. That was when it was legal and in need. Now, there is limited immigration to safeguard the country both economically and security-wise. Name one stable country in the world that has an open border.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

[quote name='DominatorRhom' date='May 2 2005, 08:53 PM']
actually, i agree with the post whore on this one. f*cking illegal immigrant mexicans are costing us much $ in taxes that they never pay. its bullshit.
[snapback]1009883[/snapback]​agree100%


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

diddye said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


nicely put and correct. the early immigrants came here and prospered. The many new immigrants either leech of americans, work and steal jobs, or like someone said earlier CRIME. so they hurt maerican with violence or watch tv in american jail while the bill gets sent to tax payers.

another thought to combat the comment "where they come from is so bad."
their country is so bad because they made it that way. go to mexico city, the capital and also the most polluted city in the world. They burn all garbage so the city smell like sh*t because sh*t is being burned and the residue is sticking to the buildings. American, regardless of all your opinions, is the one of the best country in the world. example, all these immigrants will risk death to enter america.

i am all for people coming to our coutry but i am for people who will make this country better not exploit it.

ps. i highly recommend you not to go to a russia or mexican jail. i was not lying. you will rot and you will die if you have no money, they do not care about you. 
the universal language is American= $$$$$$


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Im drunk, and sick of arguing, so, heres a joke:

Why does Mexico not have a good Olympics team?

Because all the Mexicans that can run, jump and swim are in America!















<-- look at him go.

--Dan


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks guys. I just got the tank finished the other day. The lighting is set up on timers so at night there is a very light moonlight, then atlantic only, then atlantic and daylight, then daylight only, then atlantic and daylight, then atlantic only, and finally only moonlight. I like the look but im still playing with it.
> [snapback]920751[/snapback]​





DannyBoy17 said:


> Im drunk, and sick of arguing, so, heres a joke:
> 
> Why does Mexico not have a good Olympics team?
> 
> ...


WOW.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

this is one heat debate that i'm not going to get my self into.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > the man has a piont. America is the only country that accepts immigrants that are illegal. If a person is caught crossing over the border, they are fed shelter, offered a shower, and then sent back to mexico or whatever country they are from.
> ...


nice to see you're doing what you always do - mouthing off about something you have no clue about


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd love to see the look on the people's faces when all those many tens of thousands of people that do the lowest-end jobs (illegals included) would just vanish - the US would be a total and utter mess in a matter of days...


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > you should have thought a little bit before you posted your replies ElTwitcho. nothing to do with racism. everything to do with taking advantage of america's generousity towards lazy people(again, not being racist).
> ...


I agree with El Twitcho,..
as a matter a fact my father came here illegally, then got his citizenship. He always worked and paid taxes. Oh, and he has never been in Jail.

There are some ignorant and racist mofos here. Some of you are evidence as to why some parts of this country, especially the south are as backwards as they are.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'd love to see the look on the people's faces when all those many tens of thousands of people that do the lowest-end jobs (illegals included) would just vanish - the US would be a total and utter mess in a matter of days...
> [snapback]1010750[/snapback]​


Yes, some unemployed legal US residents might actually get jobs, unemployment might go down and economy might improve !!! THE HORROR !!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> rigor, I never said mexicans were all illegals...i specifically am referring to illegals which this thread is about. I dont care if they're mexican, chinese, irish, canadian etc. If they're not supposed to be here, they aren't supposed to be here. As far as an offical language. WTF does that have to do w/ anything. Does the president have to put into law that english is the official languge? Does that mean that on all our books, ballots, magazines, etc have to have all 336 languages printed everywhere? Its universally accepted that english is the language of americans. Hell, over half the world now speaks english especially if you want to succeed in this competitive world. Ever go to asia? They teach english as a mandatory language. Being an english teacher is a pretty respected and sought after occupation outside of the US. I watched a program on CNN last week regarding the ill effects of illegals. They gave an example where a small town (i believe in arizona) where they only taught english. B/c the the catastrophic rise in illegals, they had to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to hire new teachers and open crowded classes to teach english to students just so they could learn history, science etc.
> 
> To answer my first post, about 1/3 of cali's inmates are illegal mexicans. Over 300 known murderers escaped to mexico to avoid jail. The minuteman project slowed crossings i believe up to 75% w/ people in binoculars. The mexican gov't encourages crossers to go to less monitored areas of the border and there are reports they even provide them rides to those areas.
> [snapback]1010175[/snapback]​


that quote slams Mexicans... legal or not... MY POINT is that Illegals should be targeted...







not a country...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I think that the analogy is great... Don't kid yourself into thinking that we 'need' illegal aliens, because that's just utter bullshit. I love the rationalization of some people....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see the look on the people's faces when all those many tens of thousands of people that do the lowest-end jobs (illegals included) would just vanish - the US would be a total and utter mess in a matter of days...
> ...


Dream on, mate......
Without all those pesky illegals and foreigners, trade (in- and export) would collapse, the food market/supply would collapse, garbage disposal would collapse.
But as said, dream on, mate......


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't know man... how many Americans are willing to work for below minimum wage? and if you know any, let me know!

There is no way that Illegal immigrants are taking jobs from Americans... they are only taking the jobs that Americans do not want...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I like how you snuck in "and foreigners" in there. Noone's talking about foreigners in general. I am a foreigner and a LEGAL immigrant, now a citizen of USA. Grouping all immigrants, legal and illegal into one sentence is asinine.

We didn't always have a problem with illegal aliens like we do now and got along just fine


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I don't know man... how many Americans are willing to work for below minimum wage? and if you know any, let me know!
> 
> There is no way that Illegal immigrants are taking jobs from Americans... they are only taking the jobs that Americans do not want...:nod:
> [snapback]1011091[/snapback]​


It's not just jobs like selling oranges by the freeway; why don't you talk to someone in the construction or service industry


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

if you have been to cali, you will see where these peeps work on the fields getting paid very little... I could never see an american doing that... hence we have bums here...









there is NO way that an employer would hire an illegal instead of an american... except because of the pay... so, with this logic,

Illegals get the crap jobs that pay less than minimum wage.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> if you have been to cali, you will see where these peeps work on the fields getting paid very little... I could never see an american doing that... hence we have bums here...:nod:
> 
> there is NO way that an employer would hire an illegal instead of an american... except because of the pay... so, with this logic,
> 
> ...


Gee, you think if you eliminated "illegals", those jobs would cease to exist ? No, those employers might have to hire legitimate workers who pay taxes

Also, from what I've seen plenty of illegals work in food service industry, jobs that used to be occupied by "legals", and from what I've heard from others construction business is suffering from this tremendously


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...





Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see the look on the people's faces when all those many tens of thousands of people that do the lowest-end jobs (illegals included) would just vanish - the US would be a total and utter mess in a matter of days...
> ...










Theres something funny about your two comments...they seem to be connected.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Have you ever read a history textbook? What the f*ck are you talking about!?

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

capitalism at its best?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


The distinction between legal and illegal immigrants


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> that is true man... but I think there are many Mexicans that are here legally that CONTRIBUTE to our country...
> [snapback]1010092[/snapback]​


Very True James They are also Serving in our Military..


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I don't know man... how many Americans are willing to work for below minimum wage? and if you know any, let me know!
> 
> There is no way that Illegal immigrants are taking jobs from Americans... they are only taking the jobs that Americans do not want...:nod:
> [snapback]1011091[/snapback]​


True Again.
there not taking your jobs unless you want to pick your own strawberries .
Cut your own lawns and clean houses..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know man... how many Americans are willing to work for below minimum wage? and if you know any, let me know!
> ...


trust me, americans are tooo lazy to do that ish... again, this is why we have bums....


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


America was built on "illegal immigrants". People from Ireland, Britain, Mexico...in the early days of the country, they were not welcomed. If it wasnt for them, America wouldn't be anywhere close to the country it is today.

--Dan


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


You Forgot Italians


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


No he didnt... he forgot the "...etc..."

because there were toooo many different peeps to name


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


So, a lot of Irish and British made the trip across the ocean and entered the country illegally ? You got me, I did miss that chapter in my history class







I must have been the day we covered that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, you guys covered a chapter in a day?!?!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Good call :nod:

--Dan


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses, yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest tossed, to me:
I lift my lamp beside the golden door."


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

"Who you tryin' to get crazy wit essay, don't you know I'm loco?"


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

double post...

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It's funny that some of you are mad at the illegal immigrants. You know damn well that you'd do the same thing if you were in thier shoes.

Instead of being mad at them, why aren't you mad at your own government for not taking care of this?

And why aren't you mad at yourselves for letting unions collapse. Since the government won't do anything this is your ONLY way to stop illegals from working jobs that rightfully belong to American citizens and legal aliens.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

to all of you people who say illegals is how america functions....ever stop to think how many illegals are in montana, idaho, maine, NY etc? How about Canada, and virtually every other country in the world. My point is that just becuase theres illegals and tehy take lower paying jobs in an area, that isn't an inclusive statement. Do all mexicans drive the garbage trucks all over america...or the world? Do they pick all the vegetables all over america? No and no. They are not required for an economy to function.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Reddevill said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DominatorRhom said:
> ...


there are always exceptions to the rule. i applaud your dad for he broke the sterotype and showed that good people are good people. but for every one of your dad types their are thousands that are bad.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know man... how many Americans are willing to work for below minimum wage? and if you know any, let me know!
> ...


bullshit i am a poor college student give me a job. i pay taxes and live a society that has laws so pay me minimum wage. i would work 60 hours a week i don;t care.

proof, i can not get a job because the lawn crew is hiring illegal immigrants instead of me an american

why are they called illegal? and why are you support something that is hurting you and making your country worse?

look up loyality.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

wacb said:


> "Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses, yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest tossed, to me:
> ...


historical quote

"all men are created equal"

does that mean woman are not? or has society changed with the chaing times.

ps. that is not ours, it is a gift from france that we should have regifted.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


the fact of the matter is, you would not work as hard as an illegal would... actually, you would not even do their job...

if you wanted to find a job, you would... dont give me that BS arguement...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> look up loyality


Not a word. Im guessing you mean "loyalty".

Then I will ask you to do the same thing. You aren't being loyal to morals, basic human compassion. These people need the money big time, they arent paying expensive university bills, they are trying to *survive*. Aren't you a soldier? Didn't seeing the crimes of war open your eyes as to how other people in this world are living?

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> It's funny that some of you are mad at the illegal immigrants. You know damn well that you'd do the same thing if you were in thier shoes.
> 
> Instead of being mad at them,* why aren't you mad at your own government for *not taking care of this? [snapback]1011402[/snapback]​


Actually I am. The Bush administration seems to think illegals are good for the United States.

It seems like the only "true" politician working in California is Arnold.









Yet when he applauds the minute men in aiding to the capture of illegals, he is jumped on by the media.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No one here is saying to open the borders, but we have to face the fact that illegals are part of the economy...

kinda like a pleco cleaning up my tank...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > look up loyality
> 
> 
> Not a word. Im guessing you mean "loyalty".
> ...


yes i meant loyallty. i suck as spelling

i do note your appeal but why should i be a victim in my own country when i play by the rules. if a person wants to enter the country that i contribute to the well being of, why not enter the way i did legally. why do they need to exploit it.

their needs are "big time" which i imagine are food and shelter. I receive food and shelter by legally working a job. MY work pays MY bills. illegal immigrants yes do work and pay there bills but what about the people that come into to leech. i have no pity for any one who is not willing to help. America was built and has evovled into a great nation based on work and dedication.

NO i am not a solider. i also was not.

it may appear that i disagree with you but i truley do not. My agruement is that the work you do shall yield the profit. profit shall not be received by someone who is not responsible for the work. what work has an illegal immigrant do for this country other then to provide for his own self interests??

my bills are my problems. the work i have doen in the past is reflected in the luxury i have in the present. school. i have no loans grants or minority schoolarships. everything i have is a result of my blood sweat and tears.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Good point. Maybe I just have too much faith in people these days. Im 16years old, and already I wonder how someone like me, who spends thier time thinking about others, and having faith in good in the world (Im not religious), will survive in this world.

Sorry gettin a little side-tracked, just a little down over some things I read on here.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with some os what you said, joefish219... but I will say that illegals do contribute, because they provide the cheap labor and keep prices LOW for the rest of us... if americans were picking fruit getting paid min. wage, strawberries would be $5 each...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im drunk, and sick of arguing, so, heres a joke:
> 
> Why does Mexico not have a good Olympics team?
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I agree with some os what you said, joefish219... but I will say that illegals do contribute, because they provide the cheap labor and keep prices LOW for the rest of us... if americans were picking fruit getting paid min. wage, strawberries would be $5 each...
> [snapback]1011539[/snapback]​


that is very true. my opinions are simplly opinions since i live in illinois where the only illegal immigrants , the very little, are construction workers busy boys and janitors. The fruit is found at jewel or a weekend adventure to michigan, where you pick yourself.

my knowledge comes from textbooks, i do not live in so cal. so i can argue written materials and theories and numbers but i can not comment on daily life.

i wish i lived in so cal because other then cali being the most liberal state, every good tank and for sale fish are there.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Good deals on tanks and fish...

that is true.. there is a down side to that though... IM broke and I have 6 tanks running...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I agree with some os what you said, joefish219... but I will say that illegals do contribute, because they provide the cheap labor and keep prices LOW for the rest of us... if americans were picking fruit getting paid min. wage, strawberries would be $5 each...
> [snapback]1011539[/snapback]​


Very True My Gardner would cost me more too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you're bad...LOL


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Good deals on tanks and fish...
> 
> that is true.. there is a down side to that though... IM broke and I have 6 tanks running...
> 
> ...


feel your pain. i am jobless and i have my tank p tank going and my gf oscar tank going and my boa tank going. The fish eat better then me, one day they had shrimp i had pasta three days in a row.

ok I am done with the illegal immigration topic. except that dannyboy is doing well. good opinions for a man. i didn't know and could not tell your argument that you six teen.

historical american phrase.

"i may not agree with what you say, but i will fight for you to have the freedom to say them"

DONE


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> Actually I am. The Bush administration seems to think illegals are good for the United States.
> 
> It seems like the only "true" politician working in California is Arnold.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't vote for Bush then.

Government is only one way to stop the number of illegals comming here. If we weren't so self-centered, Americans would form more and back unions. It's our only defence against Big Business and seems like our only defence against illegals taking our jobs.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

All of you blaming Bush, shut the f*ck up. Neither party is doing much to prevent the problem, but Bush is doing a hell of a lot more than any of the democrats...

Furthermore, illegal immigrants are NOT necessary by ANY means, that is a completely bullshit excuse to rationalize thinking the problem is not a problem at all.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Who said anything about parties? I asked why people aren't mad at the government for not taking care of this, and last time I checked Bush was our leader.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If you have been following the "conversation", you will see our reasons... I do not see any of yours...

and yes I am blaming BUSH... i would blame any president for this... at least Arnnie is doing something about it...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> All of you blaming Bush, shut the f*ck up. Neither party is doing much to prevent the problem, but Bush is doing a hell of a lot more than any of the democrats...
> 
> Furthermore, illegal immigrants are NOT necessary by ANY means, that is a completely bullshit excuse to rationalize thinking the problem is not a problem at all.
> [snapback]1011619[/snapback]​


Last I checked the Republican party has much more control than the Democratic party does right now.

Oh and newsflash!

Canada is wooing Mexican immigrants

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From here: http://www.azcentral.com/news/artic...03canada03.html

Canada is wooing Mexican immigrants

Chris Hawley
Republic Mexico City Bureau
May. 3, 2005 12:00 AM

MEXICO CITY - As the United States fortifies its border with Mexico, Canadian companies are reaching out to immigrants who are frustrated by U.S. restrictions and tempted by dreams of a better life in Canada.

The Canadian government has been relaxing its immigration rules in an effort to attract students and skilled workers from all over the world. That, and the push by companies promising jobs and visas, is attracting Mexican professionals turned off by the Minuteman Project, new border walls, tougher U.S. entry requirements and laws like Proposition 200 in Arizona.

"Live in Canada!" says a Mexico City newspaper ad placed by a Canadian labor recruiter, as a photo of the Toronto skyline beckons. "Voted the No. 1 country in the world for living four years in a row," an immigration counseling company boasts on its Web site.
advertisement

"Canada has its arms open to immigrants, and the United States has its arms closed. It's as simple as that," accountant Marcos Ramírez Posadas said as he stood in line with other visa applicants outside the Canadian Embassy in Mexico City.

The reason, immigration experts say, is that Canada needs more people.

"Our population is shrinking and getting older," said David Rosenblatt, a Canadian immigration lawyer whose firm advertises in Mexico. "Canada, in order to survive and grow, needs to get more skilled workers."

Mexicans are eager to fill the need. Last week, the Canadian Embassy's switchboard was swamped after local television aired a commercial from an immigration law firm about moving to Canada, embassy spokesman Luis Archundia said. None of the recent ads has been placed by the Canadian government itself, he said.

'They have jobs'

"I heard on TV that they have jobs up there," Edgar Solis Peña, a 30-year-old warehouse worker, said as he waited outside the embassy. "It's so hard to even get a hearing at the United States Embassy, so I decided to come here."

The siren song is echoing in the United States, too.

"Come to Canada to work - legally!" says a sign in Spanish recently posted by an immigration consultant near a site frequented by undocumented workers in Mesa, Ariz.

A call to the phone number on the sign yielded a recording that said the voice mailbox overflowed with messages.

Courting immigrants

Mexicans can enter Canada just by showing a passport, much easier than the long, expensive process of getting U.S. visas. Canada also has a widely praised farmworker program and is aggressively courting foreign students.

The country also has an easy-to-follow process for getting work permits that assigns points based on certain skills. The U.S. system is more subjective, with consular officials wielding the power to approve or reject applications without explanation.

Canada's low birth rate, about 1.61 children per couple, means the country needs immigrants to maintain its population of 33 million, Rosenblatt said. The United States is holding steady at 2.08 children per couple.

On April 19, Canada said it would spend $58 million to speed citizenship applications and vowed to triple citizenship approvals for parents and grandparents of immigrants. While they're waiting for citizenship, those people will get 5-year, multiple-entry visas to visit their children in Canada.

Citizenship applicants older than 55 will be exempt from language and Canadian knowledge tests, down from age 60, Immigration Minister Joe Volpe said.

Work rules for foreign college students also will be relaxed, he said. They'll be able to hold jobs off campus, and those who move to smaller cities will be able to work in Canada for two years after graduating , instead of one.

"Canada's immigration system is a model for the world," Volpe said in a written statement announcing the relaxed rules. "(The changes) allow us to maintain and enhance our position."

Rising numbers

That kind of welcome is drawing Mexicans by the thousands.

The number of legal, temporary workers in Canada from Mexico rose 68 percent, to 22,344 from 13,261, from 1998 to 2003, the latest year for which statistics are available. By comparison, there were 110,075 legal, temporary workers admitted to the United States from Mexico in 1998, and 130, 327 in 2003, an 18 percent rise.

"Overall, it's been a really dramatic rise in Canada," said Richard Mueller, an economist at the University of Lethbridge in Alberta, who just completed a study of Mexican immigrants.

But the true immigration rate could be much higher.

Thousands of Mexicans get into the country just by flashing a passport. Many probably just disappear and work illegally, immigration experts said.

"I think there are a lot of those, but Canada doesn't want to talk about it," said Luin Goldring, a sociology professor and immigration expert at York University in Toronto.

One clue comes from the number of Mexicans applying for "refugee status," which jumped 89 percent from 2000 to 2003 as the United States began fortifying its border.

Refugee claimants

By 2003, peaceful Mexico was Canada's third-biggest source of refugee claimants, right up there with countries like Pakistan, which is plagued by religious violence, and Colombia, devastated by decades of civil war.

"Mexican refugee claims were negligible three or four years ago. Now you're getting 100 a month in Ontario alone," said Sergio Karas, an immigration lawyer in Toronto. Those claims can drag on for years until they are finally turned down, he said.

Refugee claims aren't necessarily a barometer of illegal immigration. But Costa Rica, another tranquil country whose citizens did not need visas to visit Canada, ranked No. 4 among refugee claimants in 2003, outpacing places like China and strife-torn Sri Lanka.

In May 2004, Canada started requiring visas for Costa Ricans, saying many were staying and becoming undocumented immigrants.

Better living

Family ties and easier entry aren't the only reasons Mexicans choose Canada over the United States. Many visa applicants said they were attracted by Canada's open spaces and lower crime rate.

"I have family in Los Angeles and I've visited them there, but I don't like the lifestyle that Mexicans live up there," said Guillermo Rivas Zaldibar, 38 .

"A lot of those people are not very educated. It's not exactly the best people we're sending up there."

Others said they simply don't like Americans.

"I find them very egotistical," said Ramírez, an accountant for an oil-drilling firm. "There are a lot of historical problems between our countries. Canadians are much nicer; they appreciate other cultures."

Minuteman Project

For Victor Pérez Muciño, 33, a municipal worker in the town of Huixquilucan, recent news coverage of the Minuteman Project, a civilian patrol on the Arizona-Mexico border, was the deciding factor.

"We're always hearing about what they're doing to our fellow citizens . . . all these things with vigilantes, migrant hunters," he said. "Who wants to live with that?"
===================================================

That is GREAT news.... Maybe the US should offer free bus service from the US-Mexico border to the US - Canada border.... no questions asked...

Thanks Canada!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> That is GREAT news.... Maybe the US should offer free bus service from the US-Mexico border to the US - Canada border.... no questions asked...
> 
> Thanks Canada!
> 
> ...










We should offer that bus service to the illegal here first. I wonder how many would take it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Np. Proud to be Canadian.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

It is all the fault of BUSH...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wow that is great news. I hope we can release all our illegals from our jails as well as the thousands in the 18th street gang into canada. I'll even donate to help support the bus system to canada. In the article, it said canada HAD a low crime rate. Just watch it spike haha and then they'll know what we cali's go through.

To those that said "your strawberries would be $5"...i say this to you.
I would gladly pay $5 in strawberries, pay a little more at the resturant, if my health insurance was lower, my car insurance was lower, traffic was lighter, neighborhoods cleaner, crime rates lower, more of my countrymen had jobs(wages would be higher b/c there would be less supply), less hospitals were closed, shorter waits at hospitals, my kids had smaller classrooms, tuition is cheaper...need i say more?

BTW, those garbagemen make about $20 an hour...hardly a low wage job.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry if it was already said...3 pages is a lot to sift through when your tired but cant sleep...

The US is the "melting pot." No other country can say such. We welcome every culture/language/religion as our own. Which is why we adapt and put drivers license applications in 5 different languages or why the voting polls are in 10 languages, etc.

I dont agree with illegal immigration, but I do agree with helping and assisting those who cannot speak our native language and who have come here legally.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think illegals provide cheap labor, which in turn, provides Americans lower costs.

If you want to blame ANYONE for illegals, blame the companies or people giving them jobs WHICH IS THE REASON THEY ARE HERE.

Maybe everything you say is true: they damage stuff, steal...etc..

but they would not be here if there weren't incentives (jobs...etc)

I am not saying I agree with it, but they are here to stay...

and by the way, I also DO NOT agree with outsourcing to CHINA and other such economies... but that is what capitalism is all about...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i never had a problem w/ legal immigration. At least we are able to keep track of which citizens are in our country. Easier to prosecute citizens and track them and tax them. You dont have to be illegal to offer cheap labor. Also, I have no problem educating legal immigrants...again, two different things. As far as employers, the should be fine...and that may come soon considering the public outcry lately...but can you imagine the millions of illegals that will be kicked out of their job? Watch the crime rate soar.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think illegals provide cheap labor, which in turn, provides Americans lower costs.
> 
> If you want to blame ANYONE for illegals, blame the companies or people giving them jobs WHICH IS THE REASON THEY ARE HERE.
> 
> [snapback]1012485[/snapback]​


This is true and it doesn't just apply to Mexicans. To compete in the global economy, American companies have decided to import third-world labor by hiring illegal immigrants as 'temps'.

There are entire temp agencies dedicated to provding fake paperwork for illegals and busing them around from company to company to do work as needed.

Many smaller companies are completely addicted to the big profits that come from exploiting the cheap labor of illegal 'day-laborers'.

Because of this, some American neighborhoods are becoming over-run with massive numbers of illegal immigrants. Most are from Mexico and Central America.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The US is the "melting pot."
> [snapback]1012353[/snapback]​


They call it because they take everyones culture, and they melt into one big, commercialized mess, and call it American culture...

--Dan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The US is the "melting pot."
> ...


Not necessarily. Theres a new term out there, just most dont use it. "The salad bowl" ...where none mesh together, yet still remain in the same space.

I dont see what your saying when you say that all the different cultures/languages/religions are commercialized, when theyre not.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


I agree with that... most people have their own culture (at home) that everyone else pretty much respects...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The US is the "melting pot."
> ...


Commercialized?? How so?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm glad that in this country we have to VOTE! Some of you guys are just plain dumb. _Sure, I dont mind paying more money to get something so long as illegals dont work here_ What would happen and is happening that the US would off-shore all blue collar jobs to keep cost down. Then we would become a nation of cusomers, more then we already are. Our encomey would be even more weak, more then what it already is. Besides how many of you really pay taxes? Low class and middle class pay very little taxes (let me see what I can put down as a tax break).


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

We could just blow everyone that isn't currenly in the Continental USA up.

That would solve all our problems, right Fido?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> We could just blow everyone that isn't currenly in the Continental USA up.
> 
> That would solve all our problems, right Fido?
> [snapback]1013107[/snapback]​


The f*ck you trying to say? When did I ever say anything about wanting to eliminate all people but Americans? If you can actually comprehend and learn to read, you would understand that im tired of illegals, tired of excuses of why illegals have the right to be here, and worst of all tired of being mistaken as an illegal.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > All of you blaming Bush, shut the f*ck up. Neither party is doing much to prevent the problem, but Bush is doing a hell of a lot more than any of the democrats...
> ...


Fido, please take note of the sections I highlighted. If you could read (which I'm quite convinced you can't by now) you'd know that this has nothing to do with the illegal immigrants coming across your border, and Canada attracting skilled workers isn't even related to the same types of people as those working in your country in sub-minimum wage jobs. In fact, a skilled worker refers to someone with some amount of training or education, so this would be mexicans who have attended some amount of schooling. In an absolutely hilarious piece of irony though, this also means that unskilled, unemployable mexicans such as yourself who can't secure a job much above minimum wage because they have no *skills* to contribute to the country would be turned away.

So please, continue to laugh all you want and thank Canada and look down on the mexicans we're trying to bring in, but don't you forget that they're being brought in to work better jobs than you yourself could secure, and you yourself aren't even of the quality of individual that we would allow into this country to work.

So maybe the US should offer free bus service for these skilled immigrants to come on up, and maybe you yourself could get a job punching tickets as these immigrants board the bus


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


:laugh:

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hah woops, I edited the wrong post, I was going for mine instead...

I need to sleep more


----------

